# Kashka



## sandpiper

My grandfather was from Poland and my father spoke Polish growing up, but I unfortunately never learned much because he spoke English when we were young.  My father used to call me (I am giving an English phonetical spelling of it) "kashka".  I think I remember him telling me it meant "little lady" or "little princess" or something.  Someone told me that Kashka translates to Kate in English, but my name is Mary.  Does anyone who knows Polish have any idea of what the word is and how it is actually spelled?  Thanks!


----------



## Thomas1

sandpiper said:
			
		

> My grandfather was from Poland and my father spoke Polish growing up, but I unfortunately never learned much because he spoke English when we were young. My father used to call me (I am giving an English phonetical spelling of it) "kashka". I think I remember him telling me it meant "little lady" or "little princess" or something. Someone told me that Kashka translates to Kate in English, but my name is Mary. Does anyone who knows Polish have any idea of what the word is and how it is actually spelled? Thanks!


Mary Welcome to the forums,

The Polish spelling of the word in question is Kaśka. It translates Kate into English as you mentioned in your post. As far as I know it doesn’t mean anything but this name. 
“Little princes” would translate "księżniczka" into Polish (its pronunciation is quite different from the pronunciation of Kaśka). If you are sure the word, which your father used to call you, meant "little princess/lady" I would incline towrds this one. 

Here's a synthesizer of Polish pronunciation, you can type in a word or (simply copy->paste), click on Odczytaj (the red button) and listen to its pronunciation (remeber about Polish diacriticals ). Maybe this would help you recognize the word used by your father. 

There is also one more word of which pronunciation is quite similar to the one you gave; it’s “kaszka,” it’s a diminutive of “kasza” but I don’t think it would matter here since it means gruel, porridge (add a diminutive designation to them).

Hope this helps,
Thomas


----------



## Nadzieja

I would also add that the main translation of "kate" into Polish is Katarzyna. it is a formal version. The informal version used for people whom yuo don't know well is kasia and can be translated as sweet katarzyna. kaSka (with this polish letter) is somethind like very familiar  and has this wit of being slightly rude as to your older sister


----------



## Jagoda

I would say that the most formal is Katarzyna = Catherine.
Kasia is simply diminutive of Katarzyna.
I would translate Kasia into Kate, Katie or Cathy.
I don't think you would call a woman whom you do not know 'Ms. Kasia', that would be rather informal.


----------



## Thomas1

I’d translate this name and its derivatives as follows:
Katherine – Katarzyna
Kate – Kaśka 
Katie/Katey/Katy – Kasia/Kasiunia

IMHO Katie’s a diminutive, whereas Kate is just a shortened form from the formal Katherine.


----------



## Jagoda

However, some women are given Kate or even Katie as their baptismal name.


----------



## Thomas1

Yep, I saw similar phenomenon with Polish names, though I guess this is not so common as on the other side of the pond. 
For instance; an acquaintance of mine has officially the name Kuba and not Jakub as many people would expect.


----------



## bluesymphony

Hello Sandpiper,
I'd just like to tell you that Kate Bush (English singer songwriter) wrote a song called Kashka in Bagdad. It's a very beautiful love song. It's interesting that Kate is the translation of Kashka, perhaps it's a name she has also been called.


----------



## BezierCurve

... and there's also not that far away from Bagdad to Warsaw, I see your point 

But isn't that a boy's name over there? I mean, I know that she sang about a woman, but then again, you have Elton John's Nikita as well...


----------

